# Something to smoke while reading!



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@WNYTony offered to send me a few cigar magazines that he had finished reading. The package arrived today, and in true gentleman's fashion, included a few cigars for me to smoke while reading about cigars! Most of these are new to me! Although I've had the larger version of the Aquatine. Always great to see The Cigar Lounge header! Thanks Tony!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Smoking helps you retain information! Enjoy.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Love to read and smoke. Nice hit @WNYTony.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

You said you needed some more smaller winter smokes Joe, and those are all ok for the cold weather and will be just fine in the car. Hope you enjoy the reading material. With their reviews they send out the sticks unbanded and everything is smoked blind so they are supposed to yield unbiased scores.


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Nice hit @WNYTony! You have been a busy man!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Just Tony being Tony


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I repeat.....My Main Man Tony!!! Nice hit @WNYTony


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That's a nicely planned out beating right there! To punish a man not only to read cigar magazines but making him smoke them while reading is pure torture! Excellent @WNYTony.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Awesome!!

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

very nice!!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@WNYTony good hit. I forgot that @Dran wanted some shorter smokes. I do need to go get some gasoline to have on hand for the snow event coming ...


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

kacey said:


> @WNYTony good hit. I forgot that @Dran wanted some shorter smokes. I do need to go get some gasoline to have on hand for the snow event coming ...


Key there is the "ed" at the end.... You guys are ruthless!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

kacey said:


> @WNYTony good hit. I forgot that @Dran wanted some shorter smokes. I do need to go get some gasoline to have on hand for the snow event coming ...


I'm sorry, I should have reminded you buddy. Next time I got you


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> I'm sorry, I should have reminded you buddy. Next time I got you


You just did remind me.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Dran said:


> Key there is the "ed" at the end.... You guys are ruthless!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Ummm aren't you the guy who left coordinates for someone's mail box lying around? 
You did say ya needed short smokes for the winter and those northern winters are long and cold. I wouldn't want you to run out of cigars.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

